# Duo phase trimmer



## chongmagic (Feb 16, 2019)

Can I use a 2k instead of a 1k. I don't have any 1k on hand.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 16, 2019)

Also can I use a 2n3904 in place of the 2n4401?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes to the trimmer and yes to the transistor, though i would socket it in case of any noise you may get. You should be fine but socket it just in case


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I messed up the anode pad for diode D1A should I run a jumper to the TL074?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like I screwed the build, D1A connects to pin 8 of three different LT1072s. Ugh.


----------

